# color change t shirt mockup in a template



## sunshinegirl1917 (Dec 20, 2010)

how do I get the option to have my customers be able to see my designs on different colored shirts just by selecting a different color or dragging the mouse over it? Is it a special template or certain mockups? Very new to this and have never set up a website before.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

change the color of the shirt and make a new file each time

same artwork and change the color of the shirt

red shirt
blue shirt
purple shirt


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

do you mean like this?? (Booking Form – Made[by]Request [English Version] | Babyblink!)
ps. look at t-shirt simulation ...


----------



## sunshinegirl1917 (Dec 20, 2010)

yes exactly, trying to get my website designed but unsure of some of the steps. This was a major one.


----------



## FlagSilhouettes (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello there,

I am trying to figure out the exact same thing for my site I"m putting together. However I'm looking for PHP not Flash.

Does anyone have any direction of where I can implement this? A Wordpress plugin would be the most IDEAL!

Thanks,
Lorne


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

I too would like this in PHP for ZC ( gee, a module would be great!! ). Did you have any luck FlagSilhouettes?


----------



## FlagSilhouettes (Nov 1, 2010)

Well not tons of luck for my template on my site, but I did receive help here: Image/Product Color changer - SitePoint Forums

There's some example code that someone helped me create.

Hope that helps. I haven't implemented this into my site just yet, as I haven't had time. Come to find out starting an ecommerce store and obtaining a masters is lots of work!


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for that - same same...i give my project focus between trimesters!!!!

I will review the code supplied and post back if I get somewhere.


----------



## dtxx3344 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello, Do you know where can I buy some color-change T-shirt in the UK? I mean I design the T-shirt, and they print it for me. If you know the business, please email me: [email protected]


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

This is an application which you can get free of source , integrate it on your site.


----------



## dtxx3344 (Jun 3, 2012)

Many thanks. I just have asked them. However, they don't do T-shirt print.


----------

